# Question Civilan Court Summons



## TheFuzzyMuff (Jun 12, 2009)

I recently got a summons to appear in a local District court for 2 misdemeanor charges . I am currently deployed overseas and dont want the anyone in my Battalion or anyone else to know about this. I am not only embarrassed but my wife is also freaking out and it has taken over the brief time we have to speak on the telephone.
Anyways I guess Im asking is there anyway to inform the court of my status and have the case moved until I finish my tour or get it dissolved all together from where I am? Any and all advise is appreciated ahead of time.


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

Have your wife call the DA's office that's handling this case and have her explain where you are and the whole situation. I'm sure they may need a copy of your orders to prove it, but cases get re-scheduled all the time and it's not a big deal. The reason I say have your wife do it is she'll be on the phone for awhile and I don't think you have that luxury.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

What was the summons for?


----------



## SPINMASS (Jan 30, 2004)

I prefer well manicured muff but ok


----------



## TheFuzzyMuff (Jun 12, 2009)

*all the above.*

Thank you for the heads up. I will have my wife call to see what the DA can do.
The summons is for Larceny Under and revoked registration.
I looked it up and doesn't neither seem to be a felony.
The date is from after my deployment so I am unsure.
I appreciate the responses.
And a Manicured muff doesn't have the same ring to it in my opinion.
cheers.


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

SPINMASS said:


> I prefer well manicured muff but ok


LOL Shaved muff is even better


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

mtc said:


> In the swirly in 5 posts or less!


Is that some kind of record?


----------

